# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận Gia công kim Loại Tấm ( Máy Cắt Laze CNC)

## ngaquyen

Nhận Gia Công Cơ Khí
- Gia công trên máy phay tiện CNC , máy vạn năng
- Gia công kim loại tấm bằng máy cắt lazer công nghiệp
-Gia công trên máy chấn , máy ép thủy lực
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
Phùng Thế Quyền -Phòng kinh doanh 
Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ VIKOTEC
SĐT : 0168 998 5045﻿
mail: phungthequyen89@gmail.com

----------


## ngaquyen

> Nhận Gia Công Cơ Khí
> - Gia công trên máy phay tiện CNC , máy vạn năng
> - Gia công kim loại tấm bằng máy cắt lazer công nghiệp
> -Gia công trên máy chấn , máy ép thủy lực
> Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
> Phùng Thế Quyền -Phòng kinh doanh 
> Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ VIKOTEC
> SĐT : 0168 998 5045﻿
> mail: phungthequyen89@gmail.com


..................................................  .........................

----------


## hoctap256

laser có cắt được đồng không bác nhỉ .......?

----------


## ngaquyen

> laser có cắt được đồng không bác nhỉ .......?


Cắt được bác ạ

----------

